# Eheim 2213 question



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

*I need a new filter!!!*

My Eheim filter just stopped working after only 4 years and I need a new filter. I have a 55 gallon freshwater tank. I am just curious what type of filter everyone here recommends? I dont have to have a cannister. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

theres cheaper canister filters out there with the right modifications they can work quite well. eheims and fluval are top notch but stuff enough filter floss in any filter and it helps


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

Probably just need a new impeller or shaft, if that. I'd check that, as well as the seals, a little petroleum jelly on the seals helps.


----------



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

Maybe it is just the impeller. The cannister wont pump the if the output hose is elevated to the tank level.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

I don't think I would put petroleum jelly on anything. It's petroleum based...hence the name, and will (over time) destroy your rings. Get some plumbers grease instead. It's much better for rings and seals. it's silicon but doesn't harden. A little goes a VERY long way. 

On another note, I use a MarineLand C360 on my 55 with the CustomFlo full kit. It gives me a spray bar that spans the entire back of the tank making for nice surface agitation and has low and mid level skimming options. On my 20 gallon Cory tank I have an eheim 2211. It's my first eheim. I like it...it's very small, silent just like my MarineLand, and unobtrusive in the tank. Now, the MarineLand canister is the one I LOVE. 4 baskets, zero bypass. Every ounce of water has to go through all the baskets before making it back to the tank.


----------



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

My Eheim 2213 cannister stopped working suddenly. The motor is running, but it wont pump water from the output hose if the hose is raised above a certain level. I took the impeller out of the head and promptly broke the shaft. "I didnt know it was so fragile." Anyways, my question is should I buy a new impeller and hope that it was the problem in the first place. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

Been using Eheim canisters for many years, never had an issue with petroleum jelly. Got a couple of Pro's, 2222 & 2224, all original, been running nonstop for 10 years, only time they get a break is for cleaning. Their Classics are even better, with any of them the weak point is the ceramic impeller shaft. This cheap & easy to break part is designed like that so the impeller stops running, rather than tear up the head should the second safety, the plastic tab on the impeller itself, fail to shear off. I've heard of people replacing the ceramic shaft with stainless steel, do this at your own risk.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If the impeller spins about 3/4 of a turn then stops on the plastic tab the impeller is still good, it's just the shaft. If it spins freely when you hold the magnet it sheared off that tab, you need both the impeller & shaft.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*



Tolak said:


> Been using Eheim canisters for many years, never had an issue with petroleum jelly.


Lots of others have had trouble with petroleum based products damaging O-rings in and out of the aquarium hobby. Maybe you've gotten lucky...who knows. All I know, aside from pretroeum jelly being bad for rubber products, is that I was advised to use silicon or "plumbers grease" which is silicon to lubricate any rubber or petroleum based rings or seals when I first started. It's cheap, and lasts a long time. Plus when you think about it, most glass aquariums are sealed with silicon. I just don't like the idea of putting a crude oil byproduct in any application that has the potential to come in contact with my fish, but hey, that's just me......and a bunch of others across lots of forums. Lol. I guess this just comes down to personal preference...and science.

If you are certain that your rubber product is compatible with other oil based products, it will be fine. But Vaseline or petroleum jelly is bad for natural rubber, latex, etc. Remember folks saying not to use it on condoms? Hahaha. Anyways, that's why I use silicon. It's just as easy to find and takes the guess work out of determining the type of rubber being used by these manufacturers, plus, it appears to be harmless to fish if it's nothing but 100% silicon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't believe either are too expensive to order. Google Eheim parts. They have parts diagrams by model and everything and they get your stuff out pretty quickly.

Surprised the shaft broke. They seem pretty tough although very small. Maybe that was your issue? I've only ever ordered gaskets for my 2229s.

Here it is:
Eheim Parts - North America - Aquarium Filters and More.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

I agree with what you are saying for the most part about petroleum jelly, but believe that is exactly what Eheim sends with some of their filters and called out for maintenance.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

batkiddi what is your budget ?


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

so you have 2 broken ehiem filtes ??? one doesnt work and this one has a bad impeller ??


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

I went cheap i use penn plaxx cascade for up to 65 gallon tanks on my 55 all custom media water has always been crystal clear


----------



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

My budget is $100-$150


----------



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

I have just one filter. I decided to post two different messages.


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I need a new filter!!!*

I recently had the same issue and decided to filter inside the tank instead of a canister, I glued a sawed off BTN H module to the back glass in my Juwel Rio 180. Put an Eheim compact 600 pump in it and filled it with cubed of filter foam, 10ppi. Works very well and I don´t have to worry about leaking canister catastrophy  I don´t recommend the Eheim compact pums though, noisy. Oh, I used a glue from Munster called Orca since the tank was up and running, pretty cool with underwater glue that´s fish safe.

Module C (filter module) « Back to Nature


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since both had to do with the same thing, I went ahead and merged the topics to help keep other people from being confused as to if you are discussing one or two filters. 


That being said, I would buy and impellar and shaft first, to see if that is your issue, which I am almost positive it would be.


----------

